# Kansas City Pipe/Cigar Herf – input on Dates / Location



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

We need to HERF !!!!!!

Hillbilly herf is just too far away & I can't wait that long for another get-together &#8230;..

So, I spoke with Greg (our resident scary mummy) regarding finding a date in the not-to-distant future, that he could attend a KC herf for more than 27 minutes.

We decided on two dates &#8230;

March 15
March 22

We spoke about herf locations, which as you all know, are becoming few & far between. We kicked around some thoughts and came up with a couple of options.

[] "Side Pockets" in Bonner Springs or "Side Pockets" off Barry Rd. - Greg's to be checking on this one &#8230; make sure they allow cigars & pipes & can handle us for an all day smoke fest.

[] "O'douds Old Dublin" on the Country Club Plaza - Last time I was there, they said that the bar area is open to pipes & cigars. They have great food & have the space to handle us, but &#8230; being on the Plaza &#8230; parking is at a bit of a premium. I'll check on this again & make sure they are ok with setting us up if we decide on herfing here.

We spoke of other venues &#8230; Harry's Country Club on the River Market &#8230;. Harry's Westport &#8230; both of which are cigar friendly, but both of which is like smoking in a crowded sardine can. Something we are trying to avoid.

Please chime in with a preference on the two dates &#8230; March 15 or 22 &#8230; and if you have any ideas on a better smoking venue than the above &#8230; please give your input.

Doug


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't know for sure about March 15th, looks good for now, but I do know I *can't *make the March 22nd date.
"Side Pockets" in Bonner Springs is the place I would prefer, but if the herf is on the March 15th and I have the day off I will go to any of the places mentioned. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm chatting with the other Springfield BOTL's and seeing is any of us can head up...keep me posted on which day you decide and where.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

March 15th or 22nd are open for me.

There's also a Side Pockets off of the Englewood Rd exit off HWY 169. Might actually be easier for folks to get to since it's just off the exit in the strip center. 

I'm OK with any of the venues mentioned but would like a less crowded location.

Do we bring our own Florida fans to annoy?:ss

Rick
:cb


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IslandRick said:


> Do we bring our own Florida fans to annoy?:ss
> 
> :cb


You bring 'em ..... I'll annoy 'em. :tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well if I would get to go I would be able to travel on the 15th..as for where..ummmm as long as the place knows whats going on and we dont have to sit and "wait" for it to open...LOL




Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ssutton219 said:


> Well if I would get to go I would be able to travel on the 15th..as for where..ummmm as long as the place knows whats going on and *we dont have to sit and "wait" for it to open*...LOL
> 
> Shawn


Oh, come now .... *who* would arrange a herf like that?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*okay ... more info*

I called Side Pockets in Bonner Springs & O'Dowds in Zona Rosa

Here's the scoop

I explained the situation to both .. and told them that it would be on the 15th (just to give them a date) ... that there could be anywhere from 10 to 20 people ... that we would get there around the noon hour & continue well into the night.

Both were very welcoming, but O'Dowds in Zona Rosa has their cigar banquet room booked for that date.

Side Pockets said to just come out & they will be more than happy to accomodate us....that if it's gunna be more like 20 of us, just call beforehand & let them know, so they can expect the worst 

Sooooo....

At the moment ... with the feedback given ... it looks like Side Pockets in Bonner Springs on the 15th.

That could change ... so keep up the input & we'll go from there & make a firm commitment in the next couple of days or so.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Doug - I passed your PM to 14 other members that are within Missouri, but out of the KC area. Never know when a group might start up a car pool!

I think either date will work for me and either of the "Side Pockets" sounds fine. If, by chance, the herf was on the 22nd at the Side Pockets (Barry Road location), there would also be an Outlaw event happening five miles down the road. Free food, free drinks and cigars for those who might want to hit both. Jose Oliva is the guest for the event. I'm not pushing the Outlaw event, just pointing out that it is scheduled for the 22nd.

Whatever works for the group, works for me! I'm just excited that a herf is coming! As Crystal would say:

W00T !


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

woops said:


> If, by chance, the herf was on the 22nd at the Side Pockets (Barry Road location), W00T !


But Jeff said that he could only make the 15th ... and the 15th might be good for Shawn to mosey up from Wichita. ... that's kinda where I was thinking about the date.

As far as the Barry Rd location ... well ...  ... I'm up for that. I think Bonner Springs works very well for Greg....and works well for Jeff.
:2


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll drive anywhere in the metro area and I'm willing to go to any cigar friendly venue. Either date should be fine for me.

The last time I was at Cigar and Tabac, a gentleman was talking about 4 "private clubs" in the Overland Park area that allow cigar smoking but charge a small "membership fee" ($5-10/year and members can bring guests). O'shea's was one of them but I can't recall the other 3. Is there a place in OP called Frankie's?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Never heard of Frankies ... but that dosn't mean a whole lot, the way restaurants open up & close doors around here. I think I'll be at Cigar & Tabac this evening ... I'll ask what these may be if Lyn's around.



dantzig said:


> Is there a place in OP called Frankie's?


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Never heard of Frankies ... but that dosn't mean a whole lot, the way restaurants open up & close doors around here. I think I'll be at Cigar & Tabac this evening ... I'll ask what these may be if Lyn's around.


Ask Lyn why he is always such a tart to me too. Hell, his wife is the only person that is ever nice to me there. Frankly, I don't even like going to the place anymore.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Ok ladies and bastards, I can do either date in Bonner Springs. BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT someone has got to remind me because I will probably forget about this in 30 minutes.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Location is not an issue for me, but I could only attend on the 22nd as I'll be in town that weekend anyway. The 8-hour drive is worth it just to HERF wit youse guys, but the budget can't handle the hit two weekends in a row...


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

monsoon said:


> But Jeff said that he could only make the 15th ... and the 15th might be good for Shawn to mosey up from Wichita. ... that's kinda where I was thinking about the date.
> 
> As far as the Barry Rd location ... well ...  ... I'm up for that. I think Bonner Springs works very well for Greg....and works well for Jeff.
> :2


Well, I want to herf with my buddy, JaKaAch and I'd like the chance to meet ssutton219 in person. And I definately want to get a whiff of some pipe tabaccy! You know that to be true! p

I wish I could speak correctly the first time through (and spell better)! I'm not casting a vote for the 22nd or for Barry Road, just pointing out related events of a date that was listed. I would much rather have the opportunity to see as many Gorilla's as possible at the herf.

Like I said, "Whatever works for the group, works for me!". I can make either date and either location. You guys decide .... I'll show up for some smokin'. :cb


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I can do the 15th nut the 22nd I am working at The Outlaw for the event!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Okay .... so most people can do the 15th .... outside of Warren (The doubleOogmonster)

May have to set up the herf for the 15th .... and just meet Warren & anyone else at the Outlaw for the Oliva event the next weekend as well.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

The 15th works for me as well... out of town for Easter the next weekend.
As for location, anything is okay -- but the closer to the East side of KCMO, the better the chance of me attending.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm mot sure as my B-day is the 14th and my lovely bride likes to take me to KC for a weekend getaway. If we are in KC I'll definatly stop by for a cigar or two but will let my wife take me to McCormick & Schmicks for dinner, more drinks and dessert (the chocolate bag they serve is worth the trip) and more cigars.

I'll drop some hints for the trip:ss


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

woops said:


> As Crystal would say:
> 
> W00T !


:r Darien - I'm so looking forward to seeing you again, brother.

Sounds like the 15th has been selected... which works for me. And as you all know, I'll drive whereever for a herf! 

I'll start putting together my herf survival kit:
~Safety goggles to protect against attack straws
~LoJack unit for Doug's jacket

Let me know if there's anything else I need to add to the kit.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Doug - the 15th is great. But I don't see any mention of considering Hacienda Heights, CA for your location.

Wish i could be there - hope y'all have a GREAT time!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Crap, just realized I am at a wedding the 15th. 22nd is the only date that works for me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IslandRick said:


> There's also a Side Pockets off of the Englewood Rd exit off HWY 169. Might actually be easier for folks to get to since it's just off the exit in the strip center.


THAT is the one i meant, it's just south of Barry road off 169.
i'm not 100% sure they allow cigars/pipes, but they use to (from what i was told).
it's more of a pool/dart/bar type atmosphere if i remember correctly (been over 10 yrs since i was there).

been a bit busy on my end, will look more into this. i'm cool with where ever we have room for 15-25 ppl. food/drink really doesn't bother me too much on what we have available. could be chips/dip for all i care.



monsoon said:


> As far as the Barry Rd location ... well ...  ... I'm up for that. I think Bonner Springs works very well for Greg....and works well for Jeff.
> :2


either/or, it doesn't matter to me. don't cater to me. if i can drive all the way down to Metcalf for our usual herfs, then either Sidepockets is less than half that distance away.

yes, bonner springs is closer to "me" (8-10 miles down hwy 7 from leavenworth county), but i don't know how much closer it is for the rest of you. i'm jst one dude, we need to make this as easy for the majority.

again, sorry i' slow, i just have to constantly take my hard drives in and out depending on if i want to "work" or "surf". lately, i've been "working".


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Okay ... first off, let me state for the masses, that Greg's phone call timing is impeccable. :hn :r

That being said ... since there may be folks commin' in from out of town ... and some folks would rather do the 22nd ... lets do this. Here's a couple of google maps of the Sidepockets in question.

This would be for March 15th - Noonish till whenever

Bonner Springs (620 S. 130th St (K-7 Hwy. @ Kansas Ave.)









North Kansas City (600 N.W. Englewood Road)









Post your dreathers, folks. I'll let this ride over the weekend & we'll solidify plans on Monday. Either place works for me ... so .. Majority rules.

As for the folks that would like to get together on the 22nd, there is an Oliva event at the Outlaw on this date. Joel will be working there ... I am more than happy to meet anyone out there ... there's free food & good times to be had. We will also be able to go hit Sidepockets or O'dowds out that way, if we get tired of hanging around the event at the B&M.

Soooooooo

For the 15th

*Post your dreathers on a Sidepockets location ... *

*1: Bonner Springs*-
-
-
-

*2: North Kansas City*-
-
-
-

*3: Don't give a damn ... Just want to smoke.*
- monsoon
-
-
-


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Post your dreathers on a Sidepockets location ...

1: Bonner Springs*-
-
-
-

*2: North Kansas City*-
-
-
-

*3: Don't give a damn ... Just want to smoke.*
- monsoon
- gkitty217
-
-


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Post your dreathers on a Sidepockets location ...

1: Bonner Springs*-
- IHT
-
-

*2: North Kansas City*-
-
-
-

*3: Don't give a damn ... Just want to smoke.*
- monsoon
- gkitty217
-
-

*i'll be the selfish one and put Bonner Springs. in reality, either is fine.
i've only been to the N. KC one, but will check out the one in Bonner Springs, maybe this weekend.*


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Crap, I miss another one!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*Post your dreathers on a Sidepockets location ...

1: Bonner Springs*-
- IHT
-JaKaAch
-

*2: North Kansas City*-
-
-
-

*3: Don't give a damn ... Just want to smoke.*
- monsoon
- gkitty217
-
-


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Got herf? Will travel. You guys/gals work it out and I'll see what I can do to be there (I'm about 95% sure at this point that I will be).


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Got herf? Will travel. You guys/gals work it out and I'll see what I can do to be there (I'm about 95% sure at this point that I will be).


WOOT!
(There, I said it!)
 
It'll be nice to see you again!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I wish I could be there, have fun!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> I wish I could be there, have fun!


Wish you could too, brother.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm jsut stoked i can go to a herf and not worry about what time i have to get back home (since my wife is on short term disability).

it's on the calendar now. :tu
click here to view


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

The 15th should be good for me, the wife likes to ramble around at Harrah's so I will see if we can make some arrangements.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

*Post your dreathers on a Sidepockets location ... *

*1: Bonner Springs*-
- IHT
-JaKaAch
-ultramag
-
-

*2: North Kansas City*-
-
-
-

*3: Don't give a damn ... Just want to smoke.*
- monsoon
- gkitty217
-
-

I just voted for Bonner Springs because Greg intimidates me so I was scared.  In all seriousness Doug, sorry for late response and being absolutley no help. I've been on my death bed for 3 or 4 days. No smoke, no puter, no nothing. Just now ready to maybe join the living again.

After reading through the whole thread I like the herf at Bonner Springs on the 15th and those of us interested can meet up the 22nd at the Outlaw event. Maybe Warren and some of the others unable to make the 15th will meet up and we can hit the other Side Pockets location after the Oliva event slows down, compare the two, and know where we want to move our business to from now on. I guess since I travel so far to even get to KC my outlook may be different than the locals, but once I get to KC I could give a damn less if we herf in NKC, OP, or Bonner Springs. I want good service from people who want our business.

There, I may have been down, however I'm coming back strong.  You missed me didn't ya??? :chk


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IslandRick said:


> Do we bring our own Florida fans to annoy?:ss
> 
> Rick
> :cb





monsoon said:


> You bring 'em ..... I'll annoy 'em. :tu


Almost forgot that I'm :tpd:. You bring 'em and I'll blow smoke at them. :gn:ss


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I've been on my death bed for 3 or 4 days. No smoke, no puter, no nothing. Just now ready to maybe join the living again.
> 
> There, I may have been down, however I'm coming back strong.  You missed me didn't ya??? :chk


Chad, now that you're feeling better, Crystal and I will race you for "the" spot! :r Aw, you'll beat us there anyhow!

Glad you're doing better. 

I'm anxious to see everyone again.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ultramag said:


> I guess since I travel so far to even get to KC my outlook may be different than the locals, but once I get to KC I could give a damn less if we herf in NKC, OP, or Bonner Springs. *I want good service from people who want our business*.


great points.

let me reiterate, if i spelled that correctly, that nobody needs to cater to me at all.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Sorry I can't make the 15th, Sooo, looks like I'll be at Outlaws on the 22nd. Hope to see a pile of youse BOTLs out there!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Well then ... it looks like

*March 15th

Side Pockets in Bonner Springs

12:00 Noon - till - Chad passes out*

:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> *12:00 Noon - till - Chad passes out*


that'll be the shortest herf of all time. who's bringin the roofies?


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

If anyone ends up going to setup an alternate herf on the 22nd, please shoot me a pm.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> that'll be the shortest herf of all time. who's bringin the roofies?


We're really going to have to establish some boundaries in our relationship Greg.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I will have to check it out for the 15th. My suggestion is to make them more centrally located. Always remember The Cedar Box in Lees Summit. They have TV's, poker tables, games, drinks and a humidor!

Myra is really great too!!!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

rkt said:


> I will have to check it out for the 15th. My suggestion is to make them more centrally located. Always remember The Cedar Box in Lees Summit. They have TV's, poker tables, games, drinks and a humidor!
> 
> Myra is really great too!!!


I agree -- the Cedar Box is a great place to hang out... and it is only about 10 minutes from my house!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rkt said:


> *My suggestion is to make them more centrally located.* Always remember The Cedar Box in Lees Summit.


but lees summitt isn't centrally located.
keith, that's what we're trying to do, make it more centrally located (i know bonner springs isn't good for you, same as lees summit isn't good for me). 
the Fox & Hound _was_ centrally located, but now we can't smoke in that part of town. it probably took you 30 minutes to get there. it took me nearly an hour, but i was more than happy with that distance (and the place). i'd love to find a spot dead center for everyone to hang out in, but i'm not very familiar with the central heart of KC.

you're way out in lone jack, we've got woops in st. joseph, jakaach in paola, me in lansing, chad in clinton... we're spread out.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Yeah it's a shame they have blocked smokers out of so many areas. I know the Cedar Box is not central I was just throwing it out as a place to have a herf. I will see if I can make it on the 15th. Maybe we should find places to rotate them around the metro.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, i agree. or maybe find someplace dead center for everyone to converge on.
that place on the riverwalk/riverfront, whatever it's called was in the middle. bad for parking, very small, but centrally located.

maybe someplace on the south side of N. Oak Trafficway where it meets hwy 29? i just don't know the area very well if there's anything that'll host a group like us.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

i go to the cedar box all the time...its a great spot to smoke...i know the herf is at side pockets but i have a wedding to go to on the 15th. maybe next time


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> but lees summitt isn't centrally located.
> keith, that's what we're trying to do, make it more centrally located (i know bonner springs isn't good for you, same as lees summit isn't good for me).
> the Fox & Hound _was_ centrally located, but now we can't smoke in that part of town. it probably took you 30 minutes to get there. it took me nearly an hour, but i was more than happy with that distance (and the place). i'd love to find a spot dead center for everyone to hang out in, but i'm not very familiar with the central heart of KC.
> 
> you're way out in lone jack, we've got woops in st. joseph, jakaach in paola, me in lansing, chad in clinton... we're spread out.


Hey you 8-ball, don't forget Raider in KS! (OP)


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

I like being centrally located because it means I get to go to all the herfs... because Wichita is right down the street and so is Arkansas for that matter.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> I like being centrally located because it means I get to go to all the herfs... because Wichita is right down the street and so is Arkansas for that matter.


:r :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GKitty217 said:


> I like being centrally located because it means I get to go to all the herfs... because Wichita is right down the street and so is Arkansas for that matter.


distance, time, weekend, weekdays... none of that would matter much to me if i were not a father, i'd be at many a herf.


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

Count me in. I am looking forward to meeting y'all and burning some sticks with new friends. When it get warmer we can have a herf at my house NKC style with BBQ, Adult beverages and copious amounts of smoking. We need to give the North Carolina Chapter a run for their money. Of course less the corn-hole'ing. 

See you on the 15th.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

It's about a 4 hour drive for me so I really don't care where it is there's about a 30% chance that I won't make it, life has really gotten in the way of my CS fun lately (buying a house, parents divorce, etc.) I really like to refer to it as a "slow tuesday". If I'm not able to make it, I'll send some Florida fans your way to fill in for me. :ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

on a whim, i posted this on CW. i may post about it on a couple other boards.

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=157576&start=0


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gonna start cleanin some pipes, can't wait... p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, just stopped by the Side Pockets on my way bck from KU Med... that place is fargin HUGE. it has to be about 15 or 20x as big as one of the sides at Fox & Hound.

i talked to the lady that doug talked to, and they say we won't have a problem with finding room. i still had them write out an "official" request for a group or whatever... she couldn't find it on their schedule when i asked.

there's a ton of places to sit. in the bar area, they have some booths and some round tables that seat about 5. but out on the floor, they have a couple areas where there are hi-top tables in rows, they easily seat close to 20 (not counting herf equipment). but, one of those sections has a bunch of tables not in a row, but seperate, with 4 chairs per. plenty of room, open area, light, etc.

didn't check the menu or beer cart.

was told if we order lunch before 2pm, we get free pool til a certain time.
was asked if anyone was under 19??? i dont' know why 19 was the age, but told her most were around 30-ish, if not all over 21. those that aren't 21 have to leave by 9pm (which i won't be there anyway).

so, looks BIG and accomidating, she even said they welcome smokers.
can't wait.

now i'm off to my first introduction into dave ramseys financial peace stuff... excited about that as well.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

We have a Sidepockets here in Wichita and I love hangin out there..even have had 2 company x-mas lunches there.


95% at this time..need to make sure the Bathroom renovation is done before I can go!!





Shawn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> We have a Sidepockets here in Wichita and I love hangin out there..even have had 2 company x-mas lunches there.
> 
> 95% at this time..need to make sure the Bathroom renovation is done before I can go!!
> 
> Shawn


*giggles* Shawn has to finish his homework before he can come out and play.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I will have to miss another herf!  We just have too much going on for me to justify smoking cigars all day on the 15th. Hopefully I can make it to the next one. Have a great time everybody!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> i still had them write out an "official" request for a group or whatever... she couldn't find it on their schedule when i asked.


Good looking out, brother.

I'm trying to shake this cold/flu/crap.

I feel like :BS.

:hn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

beautiful. you sick phucks can stay at your own table, i'll use a telephoto lens to get your pics (if i bring a camera).

u


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> beautiful. you sick phucks can stay at your own table, i'll use a telephoto lens to get your pics (if i bring a camera).
> 
> u


What?? ... No puff-puff-puke-pass ??? :hn


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

IHT said:


> yep, i agree. or maybe find someplace dead center for everyone to converge on.
> that place on the riverwalk/riverfront, whatever it's called was in the middle. bad for parking, very small, but centrally located.
> 
> maybe someplace on the south side of N. Oak Trafficway where it meets hwy 29? i just don't know the area very well if there's anything that'll host a group like us.


Now you're talking Side Pockets at Englewood. It's the first exit off Hwy 169 just a mile or two from the I-29/N. Oak interchange.

Rick
:cb


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> beautiful. you sick phucks can stay at your own table, i'll use a telephoto lens to get your pics (if i bring a camera).
> 
> u


That does it, I'm smoking your fanciest pipe you big bully. :gn


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

So when and where the hell am I smoking this weekend Doug? Northland Side-Pockets??


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cigar_joel said:


> So when and where the hell am I smoking this weekend Doug? Northland Side-Pockets??


noon/ bonner springs/ side pockets. it's just south of the exit off hwy 70 on hwy 7 (behind a mcdonalds).



> Now you're talking Side Pockets at Englewood. It's the first exit off Hwy 169 just a mile or two from the I-29/N. Oak interchange.


yes, that's the one that i've been to previously, but not the one we're going to this saturday.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

(bump)

*March 15th

Side Pockets in Bonner Springs

12:00 Noon - till - Chad passes out*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just got all my pipes/tobacco back from that business trip that i didn't go on...

cleaned 11 pipes tonight...
so, if anyone wanted to try something, the stems on some of the pipes i'm bringing are freshly cleaned of my germs in both 91% isopropyl alcohol and then finished off with a rub down (inside and out) of Tullamore Dew irish whiskey on the stem/mouthpiece.
p

i'm still stoked, can't wait to sit down (without my son) and relax (cuz i won't have to be home before the wife heads to work).


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

(Friday herf bump)

*KC Herfing Tomorrow !!!!*

*W**T*


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Hope you all have a GREAT time - wish I could be there.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

well guys...Keep your fingers crossed....this morning I noticed one of the connections in my bathroom renovation project was leaking...I had to tear out a finished wall and re do the connection. so I have the wall to re do and I have to replace the surround wall, pull the sink vanity, and toilet..all between the hrs of 1 am-10 am..so there is a good chance I wont be making it unless it all goes smoothly.....just my luck..





Shawn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> well guys...Keep your fingers crossed....this morning I noticed one of the connections in my bathroom renovation project was leaking...I had to tear out a finished wall and re do the connection. so I have the wall to re do and I have to replace the surround wall, pull the sink vanity, and toilet..all between the hrs of 1 am-10 am..so there is a good chance I wont be making it unless it all goes smoothly.....just my luck..
> 
> Shawn


*fingers crossed*
*lucky pennied rubbed*
*prayers said*

I'm pulling for ya, Shawn. Would be great to herf with you again.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

it would be great to make it but there is no way I am leaving 3 girls alone for the day in a house with no water...I would not have a home to come back to..LOL..I WILL MAKE IT TO A KC HERF IF IT KILLS ME..hopefully it wont but I am trying..I really wish I could of missed work tonight to work on it....



Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

good luck in getting things flowing again, bother. We'll light up a bowl for ya !!



ssutton219 said:


> it would be great to make it but there is no way I am leaving 3 girls alone for the day in a house with no water...I would not have a home to come back to..LOL..I WILL MAKE IT TO A KC HERF IF IT KILLS ME..hopefully it wont but I am trying..I really wish I could of missed work tonight to work on it....
> 
> Shawn


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm stepping out of this one this weekend, I **might** be able to make it to the Oliva event next Saturday (I love the Maduro Special G's) but we'll see. All of my mortgage stuff fell apart this week and I've been working on getting it back together. It's all looking much better now but at the beginning of the week everything was a no go. Everyone decided to tighten their lending reigns between the time that we started the whole process and now. It's taken me out of the office a bit this week so I'm going to have to play catch-up on some things this weekend. I'll miss all of you but hopefully our herfin' paths will cross again soon!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Kansas City Pipe/Cigar Herf - input on Dates / Location*

I WILL BE THERE and my loving wife is coming too!!!

SEE YA ALL IN 2-2.5 HRS!!

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'll be out the door in about 15 minutes. woot.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Fashionably late bump!!

Camera - Check!

Walking out the door now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GKitty217 said:


> Camera - Check!


good thing i brought mine.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Too bad I just saw this...I'm in Lawrence for spring break. So sad. Anyone want to herf again sometime before Wednesday?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SLIDESHOW

link to images


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pic up greg - looks like a good open place and everyone (except Doug) was smiling.

I was disappointed to not see any IHT talking pics. I guess we know who had the camera....hmmmm? Indeed. Hope it was all as good as it looked


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a great time at the herf! Good seeing everybody again and getting to meet Greg and Shawn. Lookin forward to the next herf that I can attend!

Rick
:cb


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

EvanS said:


> Thanks for posting the pic up greg - looks like a good open place and *everyone (except Doug) was smiling*.
> 
> I was disappointed to not see any IHT talking pics. I guess we know who had the camera....hmmmm? Indeed. Hope it was all as good as it looked


Chad knows why. :r

What a great time, yet again ... Was fantastic to see everyone there, and look forward to seeing some of you again on Saturday @ the Oliva event.

My tongue feels like ground round. p:ss

Indeed.


----------



## ssutton219spartnerNcrime (Jun 19, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for a Wonderful time! It was great meeting, Greg, Doug, Jeff, Charlie, Crystal, Warren, Rick, Chad, Jachin, Darien, and of course can not forget the MOST HANDSOME man there, my hubby Shawn.....

I had a great time getting to know all of you, now I know why Shawn spends so much time on here...

Next time you want to herf, we should herf here at the house, and when you get bored you all can help us finish the house projects.....:r

Take Care, Karie(Shawn's Better Half)..


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Chad knows why. :r
> 
> *I was going to post something to that effect last night but I thought maybe this just wouldn't come up on the boards. Quite frankly, it makes me look bad so I was going to keep quiet. :hn*
> 
> ...


Man, my tongue is tore up today as well. I'd only smoked 2 or 3 bowls in the last couple weeks spaced out for the blind reviews. Oh well, it was worth the pain to get back on track again and see all the KC herf crew as well as all the new faces. We're getting quite the group assembled. I thought the new herf place was awesome and solved several of the issues that had always existed at Fox and Hound. Maybe we can teach them how to make a Godfather Melt. 

It was great seeing you all and I'm already looking forward to the next one!!! :chk


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yes, we need to discuss whether or not SidePockets is a keeper for future herfs (maybe not that one, but try the other one on for size as well, it may be more accessible for others).

i did like it, plenty big, plenty of tables, not too roudy around us... lack of good beer choices wasn't that big of a deal, but i can always order coffee or something... i only had 2 appetizers to snack on, but both were plenty good.

i was happy with the event being there (not because it was close - if it were where Fox&Hound was, i'd still be happy).

so, we nee dto check out O'Douds and the other SidePockets.

chad, call me and let me know when to head up to the Oliva event, i'll bring that overpriced waste of money, escudo with me.

----

i had a blast, was really looking forward to it, i needed a good herfin with my buds.


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

It was great to get to meet all of you. I had a great time and look forward to our next herf. I will be @ the Outlaw this Sat ... See some of you there. Thanks again for having me. 

:tu


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

I can't taste much right now ... but it was worth seeing the crew again and meeting additional gorillas and spouses. Nice that Greg was able to stick around for a while this time. At past herf's, it seemed that he always left after I showed up ... hmmmm? ...... Greg, thank you for letting me try one of your pipes. It was a nice pipe .... INDEED. p

Good to finally meet a gorilla from chat .... ssutton219 and his wife ... glad you made the drive, hope you get a chance to make it this way once and a while. Great to meet Walter as well. Welcome to KC Herf.

To all you other KC regulars ..... let's herf again soon. It's always fun hangin' out with you all. 


It's good to meet up with friends and have a smoke. Thanks, guys and gals.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Greg - Thanks for the photos... there were some great ones in there. 

I'll try to get the few I managed to capture posted tonight. Sorry for the laziness, but I've been a busy busy girl. 

It was absolutely fantastic to see old faces and new. I'm so happy everyone got a chance to come up and that some of the ladies decided to join us too. Next time I'll have to spend more time at that end of the table instead of hanging out with the pipe snobs. 

Hope to see everybody again this weekend at the Oliva event.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome pics Greg, it was great to see everyone again even if I didn't make it. I hope all of the KC crew thinks about coming this way for the Hillbilly Herf this summer. Glad you all had a great herf, life should calm back down by the time the next one rolls around.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Great Herf everyone. I had great time relaxing with a couple of cigars and hanging out with a great bunch of Brothers and Sisters of The Leaf.
Thanks for getting the ball rolling on this herf Doug.

Like Darien said lets get the _KC crew_ together and herf again soon.

Does anyone live in KC???


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Hated to miss it guys. I have been under the weather since Friday morning. Starting to feel better. For those of you coming to the Oliva event I will be the young d-bag working in the humidor so come say hi!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GKitty217 said:


> I'll try to get the few I managed to capture posted tonight. Sorry for the laziness, but I've been a busy busy girl.



tickity tock


----------

